# Anyone into fixing up Broncos?



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi,

I recently purchased a 1977 Ford Bronco. This is the older, boxy style of Bronco. It runs, and is in decent shape for its age. I would like to fix it up, and was wondering if anyone on the site works on restoring older Broncos? It needs a little body work, maybe a new tailgate, but is not in that bad of shape. Any mechanics or body work guys on here? I would be interested in getting some quotes to have this Bronco fixed up. 

Also, anyone on the forum into the older style Broncos and have restored one, or had one restored? I would be interested in any advice, comments, or just to see pics of your rides. 

Thanks


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

theres nothing better than getting an old ride and getting it fixed up unless you are doin gthe work your self i would suggest that you do the work yourself or at least the majority of itand if theres something you dont know how to do learn it then you could look at it with an entire different point of veiw and it means more to you thats what i do i never take any of my cars to anyone else i do it all myself (its cheaper too) thats just my opinion at least


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a 1971 Ford Bronco that i got restored 1 year ago, we did a lot of work ourselfs but had it painted, and had a body on restoration by Sexton Offroad in Kamas. When we first bought it it ran good but just needed some upgrades.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the comments.

Bigboybdub, 

I agree that fixing it up yourself, or atleast being very involved is the most rewarding. That is really what I wanted to do with this project. I am not much of a mechanic, but planned on learning as I go. Unfortunately, a crazy work schedule keeps me on the road most of the time. 

Hunterfisher,

That is tough! Great job, and great looking vehicle. Thanks for posting the pic an informaiton. Love that color too.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Hit up my brother in law CHEESE here on the forum. He restored one. Can't remember what year right this moment. He could probably give you some pointers and info.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

A buddy of mine had done one as well as a '68 stang, I believe the Bronco was '68 too (did they make them that early?). any who, both were the same color and both had the 289, pretty cool little set.


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

http://broncograveyard.com/
http://www.wildhorses4x4.com/category/Early_Ford_Bronco
http://www.tomsbroncoparts.com/

Are good parts sites, they are worth checking their specials on occasion as sometimes they will have "free shipping" that can save you a ton if you are ordering say, a quarterpanel or something. also this is a good forum for that

http://classicbroncos.com/

Get an old shop manual from this site. I did and its better than a haynes manual, lots more break downs.

http://www.books4cars.com/

I bought a 69 last year, im more into the tear down phase than the body work yet. right now i have nothing but the tub on the frame(motor and tranny still in place, but if you can think of it, ive taken it off) but im 8 bolts away from getting the tub off, and to be honest it hasnt been that bad so far. I'm no mechanic either, Im just a do it yourselfer. I got a lincoln wire feed to play with, im still learning so i havent done the body stuff yet. i can get to pieces of metal to stick together but it looks like it came out of a fire :lol:

p.s. Hunterfisher : your bronco is awesome!


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks to all that commented. Some great information and links here. Makes me excited to get this ride fixed up. 

Thanks again.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm a little late on this thread, but I'm a bit of a ford nut.
Dont be afraid to throw me a question if you get stumped.
I prefer the 78-79 style, and 92-96. But I've played with a few early models as well.


----------

